

10 Benefits of Rising Early, and How to Do It - dous
http://zenhabits.net/10-benefits-of-rising-early-and-how-to-do-it/

======
BadassFractal
Got in to work at 5:30am this morning, people were like "Hey asshole, why are
you leaving at 3:30pm? It's within standard core business hours!"

------
ryanbales
I find it nearly impossible to wake up early.. it's been a problem my whole
life.

